# écharpage



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

_Les polémiques contre Voltaire où s'illustrent …, tout comme les luttes d'influence, les rivalités entre clans et coteries, les conflits idéologiques non moins que de personnes … pouvaient fasciner à l'époque, mais en termes d'histoire intellectuelle, … l'influence de tous ces ennemis des philosophes, hommes d'Église, publicistes, … n'a pas été déterminante aux XIXe et XXe siècles et leur contribution à la tradition des anti-Lumieres, telle qu'elle se structure comme un phénomène européen au cours des deux siècles qui suivent les *écharpages* parisiens, a été plutôt limitée.*_

Encuentro muy pocas referencias en Internet sobre este término, que sin embargo parece ser relativamente usual en ciertos medios.

Por ejemplo, fuera de su relación con los "écharpes" (la mayoría de las ocurrencias se refieren a ellos), parecería tener algo que ver con las elecciones internas en un partido (varias ocurrencias sobre los "écharpages" en el socialismo entre Segolène Royal y otros candidatos).

Sin embargo, teniendo en cuenta que mi autor está hablando de los dos siglos que transcurrieron desde la Revolución francesa, no veo muy bien qué tiene que ver con algo parecido a una elección.

Más me lleva por el lado de una escaramuza, o una refriega, o algo por el estilo (aunque en realidad, pensando en la Revolución francesa, los términos "escaramuza" o "refriega" le quedan un poco cortos).

Y ya que estamos, ante la proximidad del 14 de julio, un saludo especial para los amigos franceses del foro  .

* _Les anti-Lumières_, Zeev Sternhell.


----------



## Lexinauta

Mirando el CNRTL, veo que dice: 'Certains dict. enregistrent le dér. _écharpage,_ subst. masc. Action d'écharper, de diviser les brins (d'un textile).'

La idea de división, despedazamiento, desmembramiento, habría que adaptarla al contexto.


----------



## Gepo

Querido Totor
Estoy de acuerdo con Lexinauta . Para conservar la idea de "diviser les brins d'un textile" habría que buscar por el lado de "rasgadura", "desgarro", "rasgón"...
Saludos


----------



## quinoa

"écharpage" hace referencia al verbo "s'écharper" para "pelearse con violencia"


----------



## totor

quinoa said:


> "écharpage" hace referencia al verbo "s'écharper" para "pelearse con violencia"


Tiens !

No se me había ocurrido buscar el verbo "s'écharper", que de hecho existe en WR, y tiene que ver con lo que dice Lexi:


Lexinauta said:


> despedazamiento, desmembramiento


¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## totor

quinoa said:


> "écharpage" hace referencia al verbo "s'écharper" para "pelearse con violencia"


Por más que me rompo la cabeza, no puedo encontrar ningún sustantivo que se acerque en castellano a lo que dice quinoa, así que no tengo más remedio que emplear otra paráfrasis  : las violentas hostilidades parisinas.


----------



## Lexinauta

El sustantivo que se me ocurre es 'encarnizamiento', pero no sé si podrá servirte...
¡Saludos!


----------



## totor

Me temo que no, Lexi.

Para decir 'los encarnizamientos parisinos' prefiero decir 'las encarnizadas hostilidades parisinas'.


----------



## jprr

Salut totor.

écharper

¿Las cuchilladas?...


> *cuchillada**.*
> * 1.* f. Golpe de cuchillo, espada u otra arma de corte.
> * 2.* f. Herida que resulta de este golpe.
> * 3.* f. pl.  Pendencia o riña.
> * 4.* f. pl.  Aberturas que se hacían en los vestidos para que por ellas se viese otra tela de distinto color u otra prenda lujosa.


 (DRAE)
¿las riñas porfiadas / encarnizadas?


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Qué tal _masacres_? Desde mi punto de vista el derivado de écharper, que en este sentido pertenece al campo semántico de blesser, écrasser (como écrasement).


----------



## jprr

> _Les *polémiques *contre Voltaire où s'illustrent …, tout comme les  *luttes d'influence,* les *rivalités entre clans et coteries, les conflits  idéologiques* non moins que de personnes … pouvaient fasciner à l'époque,  mais en termes *d'histoire intellectuelle,* … l'influence de tous ces  ennemis des philosophes, hommes d'Église, publicistes, … n'a pas été  déterminante aux XIXe et XXe siècles et leur contribution à la tradition  des anti-Lumieres, telle qu'elle se structure comme un phénomène  européen au cours des deux siècles qui suivent les *écharpages* parisiens, a été plutôt limitée.*_



Dans la phrase de totor, je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse de "*massacres" au sens propre* - en fait, je suis sûr qu'il faut comprendre que les* débats* on été violents et acharnés.


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> en fait, je suis sûr qu'il faut comprendre que les* débats* on été violents et acharnés


Possible, mais c'est quand même une interprétation, Jean-Pierre…


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> Possible, mais c'est quand même une interprétation, Jean-Pierre…


*Si* rien de ce que tu as mis dans les points de suspension ne change le sens de la phrase - *alors* NON : regarde de quoi il est question dans les expressions que j'ai mises en violet.

Il est arrivé que des débats d'idées fassent des morts (duels, bagarres qui tournent mal) mais pas des "hécatombes" ou des "massacres" - quand même.


----------



## totor

Non, les points de suspension abondent en exemples d'écharpages intellectuels, ça c'est vrai.

Mais tout de même, je crois que "masacre", comme le dit Roel, c'est un peu fort, mais pas tellement "hostilidades", si "violentas" qu'elles soient.

Elles peuvent être "hostilidades intelectuales" aussi.


----------



## galizano

Je dirais tout simplement "querelles", comme on dit "la querelle des anciens et des modernes"......http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Querelle_des_Anciens_et_des_Modernes


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mi interpretación se refiere a la Revolución francesa que destronó a Luís XVI, en cuyo fondo estaban las ideas iluministas y los debates ideológicos que en la revolución se encarnizaron hasta acabar en muertes y violencia. Leyendo L_'ami du peuple_ (y sin olvidar el asesinato se su redactor. J. P. Marat) se puede dar uno cuenta de como las discusiones intelectuales a que se refiere el autor desembocaban en sangre, odio y enfrentamientos violentos (como no podía ser menos en esas circunstancias históricas).
Pero es sólo mi interpretación del texto.


----------



## totor

galizano said:


> Je dirais tout simplement "querelles", comme on dit "la querelle des anciens et des modernes"


Parfait, mais quand tu dis "querelle", tu parles d'une dispute, d'une bagarre peut-être un peu enflammée, mais regarde ceci :


> Faire une longue blessure avec un instrument tranchant… Mettre en pièces… Tailler en pièces…


et j'en passe…

Me parece que Xiao está más cerca:


XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Qué tal _masacres_?


Sobre todo si pensamos en lo que acaba de decir:


XiaoRoel said:


> las ideas iluministas y los debates ideológicos que en la revolución se encarnizaron hasta acabar en muertes y violencia […] odio y enfrentamientos violentos


----------



## jprr

totor : ¿Estimas que la Junta de Valladolid fue una "hostilidad" entre Las Casas y Sepúlveda?
Y creo (_eso sí, es una interpretación_) que el autor usa "écharpages" porque Voltaire solía intercambiar con sus contendientes unos *zarpazos terribles* a través de sus cartas, folletos y otros escitos suyos - un polemista temible el tipo.

El texto NO habla de la revolución directamente (1) y (2) nadie va tildar la revolución  de "écharpages"


----------



## galizano

Une définition du mot querelle qui devrait vous ouvrir des horizons
*QUERELLE* _(ke-rè-l')_ 


*1*Dispute animée où il y a combat soit de corps ou de parole, soit de plume.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La "controversia" de Valladolid fué un debate teológico que no veo que pinta en todo esto. De todas maneras el texto se refiere a Voltaire y también a toda la polémica antiiluminista, sostenida por la iglesia católica. Creo que el texto no se refiere sólo a Voltaire, reconociendo, eso sí, que fué durante muchos años el eje de la polémica.


----------



## totor

XiaoRoel said:


> Creo que el texto no se refiere sólo a Voltaire, reconociendo, eso sí, que fué durante muchos años el eje de la polémica.


Absolutamente cierto (aunque el enemigo principal siempre fue Rousseau).

El libro trata acerca del antiiluminismo, desde Herder, contemporáneo de la Ilustración, hasta Isaiah Berlin y toda la corriente neoconservadora.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Por favor, no os alejéis del tema que nos ocupa: la traducción de "écharpage". 

¡Cuidado: "fue" no lleva acento... pero "no sé qué pinta aquí" sí debería llevar acento por ser pronombre interrogativo! 

 Gracias.

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## jprr

XiaoRoel said:


> La "controversia" de Valladolid fué un debate teológico que no veo que* pinta *en todo esto.


Era un ejemplo.
Y la questión era diria ustedes que fue una "hostilidad" o no. Punto y aparte, así que por favor no se vaya por las ramas.


> El libro trata acerca del *antiiluminismo*


Y si *el antiiluminismo* no tiene que ver con la *religión*, que me llamen Paco.


----------

